# Dealing with customs



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice regarding bring personal belongings into Portugal. I plan on moving there within the next couple of months. I am selling my property now and I heard that I should negotiate a price before my belongings get to Portugal. Advise??
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone will step in here and correct me if I'm wrong, but since you're moving within the EU, I don't believe you'll have any real problem with customs. For any major items (like, a motor vehicle) they'll want proof that you paid VAT on the original purchase, but other than that I wouldn't worry about customs on your belongings.

I know I certainly didn't have any customs issues moving my stuff from Germany to France (and at the time, I wasn't an EU national, but had already gone through the customs thing when I arrived in Germany from the US). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

I am so sorry, I should of expressed that I am moving from the US to Portugal. That's where I have lived the last few years. What was your experience gong from the US to Europe. I am not brining a car with me. Thanks for your help.






Bevdeforges said:


> Someone will step in here and correct me if I'm wrong, but since you're moving within the EU, I don't believe you'll have any real problem with customs. For any major items (like, a motor vehicle) they'll want proof that you paid VAT on the original purchase, but other than that I wouldn't worry about customs on your belongings.
> 
> I know I certainly didn't have any customs issues moving my stuff from Germany to France (and at the time, I wasn't an EU national, but had already gone through the customs thing when I arrived in Germany from the US).
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OH - well from the US the situation really isn't all that bad.

I had a moving company doing the move, so they did the customs clearance. However, the main thing is to have a listing of all the stuff you're shipping, complete with estimated acquisition dates and estimated current values. (If you insure your stuff for the shipping, you'll have to prepare this anyhow.)

You'll only owe VAT on anything in the shipment you've owned for less than a year. Check with the consulate, but normally you get one year to bring in your household goods as part of your move. Declare your shipment as such (personal household items in connection with a move) and it should be a matter of paperwork more than anything else. Having a mover handle your shipment means you just have to wait for a phone call telling you the stuff has cleared customs and is ready for delivery.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, Bev
That seems easy. I feel a little more relaxed




Bevdeforges said:


> OH - well from the US the situation really isn't all that bad.
> 
> I had a moving company doing the move, so they did the customs clearance. However, the main thing is to have a listing of all the stuff you're shipping, complete with estimated acquisition dates and estimated current values. (If you insure your stuff for the shipping, you'll have to prepare this anyhow.)
> 
> ...


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there,
I am in the process of moving fromSouth Africa to PT so I did a bit of investigation as well. If you go to the portuguese consulate website in your area you will find the rules for bringing household contents into PT, look for a "certificado de bagagem" under "minutas de certificados" Unfortunately it's in Portuguese but here goes the gist of it. First you have to declare that the items listed underneath have been part of your household contents for at least one year, they are paid in full and you are going to live in Portugal where you do not possess a furnished house. (I basically translated the portuguese declaration) 
Then you start the list. It must have item number, item in Portuguese, then item in English so:
1 1 televisao 1 television set you don't need to put brand or serial number
2 1 geleira 1 fridge
3 2 bicicletas 2 bicycles

Then you need to take the original and two copies duly authenticated (In South Africa we go to the police for this I don't know about your part of the world) Once this has been done you go to the consulate with your passport and money of course. They will stamp the lists and that goes with the luggage. Bev is right you can get the transport company to do all this for you and if the goods are to be insured then they might need brand names, serial numbers, if you have antiques, take pictures before the packing and get them signed by the transport company so you will not have any trouble claiming if anything goes wrong.
I did my own list because HD still has to go through it and decide what he wants to take to PT... I'm sure his CD collection will not be deleted from the list but my health walker most probably will!!!!
Good luck with your move,
Nelinha


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

ytreacy said:


> Does anyone have any advice regarding bring personal belongings into Portugal. I plan on moving there within the next couple of months. I am selling my property now and I heard that I should negotiate a price before my belongings get to Portugal. Advise??
> Thanks!


I would employ the services of a Portuguese based 'despachante' (import agent) they know how to fill in the forms to reduce liabilities and they know all the loopholes and short cuts. They will save you in duty far more than their cost and make it all very easy.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Mrbife,
Surely the transport company will arrange a despachante in Portugal to do all the work? The way I understood, my transport company in South Africa will send the container and documentation to their reciprocal in Lisbon and they in turn will handle all the paperwork, customs and delivery to the house? Or do I still have to nominate a despachante?
By the way were you ever in Mozambique? Many years ago there was a yearly golf competition in then Lourenco Marques between the bifes and bacalhaus, this was the last time I have heard anybody being referred as a bife!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

'Bife' is a what the Portuguese call us Brits - sometimes to our face but not generally. Its fun to call their bluff and refer to onself as a 'Bife' it often embarrases them ! 

Same in France where the term 'Rosbife' is used by the locals (We call them Frogs so we get our own back!).

Never been to Mozambique but have a lot of friends from there who have settled in PT.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought it was a localized term! In South Africa the English are called Rooi nek (red necks) because of your sensitivity to the sun!


----------

